# Dogs in restaurants?



## CharlieD (Jun 26, 2006)

No, I am not talking about hot dogs; I’m talking about Dogs, animals. Don’t take me wrong on this one I grew up with dogs, always had a dog in my house except last few years (after last dog I just can’t bring my self to get new one, afraid to loose one again) I love dogs, I love all of them big or small, but restaurant…
I just don’t understand it, why would I bring an animal to the restaurant; what if I have a pet crocodile is it okay to bring one with me for fine dining experience?

Here is a pole:

Do you agree with some cities (I do not have the list of where it is already allowed, I know it is everywhere in Europe, so we are to fallow soon) decision to allow dogs in the restaurant?


----------



## pdswife (Jun 26, 2006)

I love dogs... but, not in stores or restaurants.
Sorry... but they just get in the way.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 26, 2006)

P.S.  Personaly i strongly disagree.


----------



## licia (Jun 26, 2006)

I certainly don't like dogs where I am eating.  I remember that in France they bring them right in. I didn't choose to sit where they were. I know many people love their dogs as much as children, but I don't want them where I'm eating. My dd has a wonderful miniature doberman/pinscher. He is very well mannered, but they don't let him eat with them. Hie is quite content with his own food and only occasionally a taste of "people food".


----------



## BigDog (Jun 26, 2006)

I voted no, but the one instance I can think of to overlook is a "working dog" meaning those that assist people (i.e. the blind, etc.). Every one I have encountered is exceptionally well trained and responsive to instruction.


----------



## Foodfiend (Jun 26, 2006)

I voted 'Yes' but with a proviso (or an exception).  The exception being seeing eye dogs.  They do a great job in allowing their sightless 2-legged friends to have more freedom that they would not normally have.  They are on the job almost 24/7, and trained right will stay out of the way and under a table so as not to trip up any other guests or the wait staff.  Other than the type of dogs who are more of a help (such as seeing eye, or the other various helper dogs that are trained to help their owners) I would have to say "No' to the pet dog.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 26, 2006)

I have no problem at all with the "working" dogs.  They are there for a good reason.   It's the pet dogs that I have a problem with.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 26, 2006)

I voted yes, but in outside areas only.  It doesn't bother me to see a well-behaved dog lying next to someones seat at a sidewalk cafe or bistro.  I also believe that seeing-eye & other disability-type dogs should be allowed everywhere & that people shouldn't get their noses out of joint when they may occasionally come across these animals in eateries.  The disabled go through enough without someone telling them they can't eat in a restaurant because of what is, essentially, an extension of themselves.

And CharlieD, I really & truly doubt you have ANYTHING to worry about.  Just because most of Europe have allowed pets in eateries (& not all automatically do) for the last century doesn't automatically mean it's going to happen over here.

The U.S. Health Department has had quite stringent rules in place about pets in both restaurants & supermarkets for many many years, & there would be no economic reason to change them.  Think of the uproar.  I think you're getting worked up over nothing.

I'm surprised that you state that there's already a list of U.S. cities where it's currently allowed to bring animals into restaurants, because this is clearly a violation of current U.S. health codes.  Can you locate this list?


----------



## jennyema (Jun 26, 2006)

Seeing eye dogs and other "service animals" are already allowed in restaurants. It's a federal law (the Americans with Disabilities Act). This also applies to all kinds of other things, like airplane travel. The issue has currently become whether "Fluffy" is really a service animal or just your housepet. Airlines are starting to have real issues with this.

I don't think other dogs should be allowed in restaurants. I remember some weird happenings with dogs in France.

I do think they should be allowed to congregate outside of enclosed outdor seating areas, where they are not underfoot, but are still allowed to be with their owners and partake of some tidbits. I used to do this all the time with my dogs. Lots of restaurants here have special "happy hours" for dogs to entice owners to come and spend $$.

That said, my favorite restaurant in NYC had a local who sat at the bar a lot who brought her fluffy white dog in. The dog was extremely well beahved and always got a special meal gratis from the owners. I thought that dog was cool.

Edited to add that *Florida* has a new law that allows dogs in restaurants.  But I think that it's up to the restaurant to decide whether to allow them in.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 26, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> I voted no, but the one instance I can think of to overlook is a "working dog" meaning those that assist people (i.e. the blind, etc.). Every one I have encountered is exceptionally well trained and responsive to instruction.


 
Well, that's complitelly doferent story and of course those dogs are welcome.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 26, 2006)

I did not bring the "working dogs" issue because it is well excepted fact and in fact it is the law and that is why I did thought there was no reason to even bring it this in. Lets leave them out from now on, because we all know about them


----------



## Sugar N' Spice (Jun 26, 2006)

When I lived in Germany, dogs could come into restraunts with their owners but I never really saw many people do it.  I don't think dogs should be allowed in restraunts because not every owner has a fully trained dog that will sit there and leave everyone else and their food alone.


----------



## mish (Jun 26, 2006)

NO dogs in restaurants - unless they meet the dress code (sports jacket and tie), speak fluent French and can carry out a doggie bag in a verticle position.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 26, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> NO dogs in restaurants - unless they meet the dress code - sports jacket and tie, and speak fluent French.


 
I like this idea, exept French, it's time to make English an official lenguage.


----------



## goodgiver (Jun 26, 2006)

I voted no except for service dogs. I love dogs dearly but some are not well trained at all and can be quite bothersom.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow Jenny. Thanks for that heads-up. As far as I've read & been led to believe, it's illegal to allow animals - except for service animals - into indoor eating establishments or supermarkets. If that's really true about certain indoor restaurants in Florida, I really do wonder how they're getting around the health department & inspection aspects of the food industry. Since it's Florida, which has a nearly year-round summer, are you sure it's not just restaurants with outdoor dining that are allowing this?


----------



## GB (Jun 26, 2006)

Most restaurants have a no shirt no shoes no service rul so I think the dogs need to follow this as well 

Seriously though I do not think they should be allowed inside. What about people who are afraid of dogs? Why should they have to have their meal ruined because someone with a dog comes in?

I also no not think it is the cleanest practice ever. 

Now outside, I have no problem with that and if I had a dog I would want to go to places where he and I could eat outside together.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 26, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Wow Jenny. Thanks for that heads-up. Since it's Florida, which has a nearly year-round summer, are you sure it's not just restaurants with outdoor dining that are allowing this?


 
No, I am not sure. I just heard about it a week or so ago on tv or something. 

I will try and find some resource ....

OK, according to this article, dogs in FL are allowed on patios only and then only if the city/county allows it as does the restaurant.  FL, like most (all?) other states, had previously had a law that banned dogs in restaurants, inlcuding outdoor seating areas.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 26, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> ... What about people who are afraid of dogs? ....


 
 I completely forgot about this, duh, my doughter, one of my doughters is completely goes crazy when she seas any dog, even tiny one, she is so afraid.


----------



## BigDog (Jun 26, 2006)

I remembered another situation where dogs, well, a dog, is allowed into a restaurant . . . . . . 

ME!  

So far nobody's thrown this Big Dog out, though I think I've had a few Chinese buffets have the thought cross their mind . . . . .


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 26, 2006)

Dogs are not allowed in restaurants or stores in the UK, unless they are seeing-eye dogs.

I have seen dogs in pub gardens, but that is usually left at the discretion of the pub manager or owner.  Dogs are often in pubs, but usually where no food is served.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 26, 2006)

When I was in Germany I saw dogs in restaurants and stores.They also let them on the trains.


----------



## wasabi (Jun 26, 2006)

I voted yes to outside because every Sunday is our day to bring Koapaka to Starbucks. We sit outside and he has his own little dish of food while we have our breakfast and coffee. There are a couple of regulars that also bring their dogs and all are well behaved. This is how he is contained when we take him out in the public.


----------



## auntdot (Jun 26, 2006)

In a more perfect world I would probably say sure.

Were all pooches well behaved and all owners responsible people,would probably sign on to the idea.

When we go out to eat, we want a relaxing time. The food is important, sure , but if we cannot relax, the grub is wasted on us.

If we can be assured that all the puppies will stay quietly by their owners, not be allowed to roam, will not bark or make some problems with another dog, OK.

But if we know a restaurant lets in dogs, as much as we like them, would probable go somewhere else.

(edited because I hit the enter key mistakenly)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats soo cute!  I love dogs alot, but you Wasabi got me beat!  
Ive gone as far as put a fan and a radio on the porch for my dogs.One of my three dogs has actually learned how to ring a wireless door chime I put out there at her head level when she wants in the house she pushes it with her nose,she will also ring it for the other two when they want in.


----------



## middie (Jun 27, 2006)

I love dogs more than I do some people so it wouldn't bother me any. I'm strange I know.


----------



## wasabi (Jun 27, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> I love dogs more than I do some people so it wouldn't bother me any. I'm strange I know.


Now I know why I like you so much


----------



## middie (Jun 27, 2006)

Cause I'm strange ??? lol


----------



## wasabi (Jun 27, 2006)

No............thilly, because you like dogs more than some people.


----------



## middie (Jun 27, 2006)

lol wasabi. i'm only being honest


----------



## liketobake (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow I am suprised at the number of No's on this site. I am a dog lover. However the argument that dogs are not welcome where there is food due to allergies etc, has a hint of merit. However guide dogs are allowed in these places, and those are BIG dogs. If we are to say no, dogs then it should be NO dogs in these places including guide dogs. I personally think all dogs should be allowed in public places like stores and restaurants. Many dogs are better groomed then some people out there. Who are we to discriminate.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 27, 2006)

As much as I like dogs, no.


----------



## liketobake (Jun 27, 2006)

To many people dogs are like children, and if children can go in stores and restaurants why can't dogs? Many dogs are much more well behaved then children.


----------



## liketobake (Jun 27, 2006)

In the area where I am from the dog in business idea has picked up. Dogs are wecome in numerous stores and a few restaurants. The city even had a trial year where all dogs that were well behaved were allowed on city buses for free. Also I live on an island and dogs who are well behaved ride the many ferrys that leave this island for free.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 27, 2006)

liketobake said:
			
		

> To many people dogs are like children, and if children can go in stores and restaurants why can't dogs? Many dogs are much more well behaved then children.


 
Because there are far more people who do not want a dog to be dining in the same restaurant as them, than there are people that do. In the hospitality industry, you need to cater to your clientele, not just to what a few people want. While you want to be accomodating to a few people, you cannot do so if it will upset the majority of the guests.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 27, 2006)

liketobake said:
			
		

> Many dogs are better groomed then some people out there. Who are we to discriminate.


 
And many dogs are not. Many dog owners take absolutely horrible care of their dogs and this would open up an entirely new can of worms. Places of business would lose both customers and revenue, and this would be a prelude to lowering the general standard even further that it already is at some places. 

Would it then be okay to deny service and entrance to guests based on the appearance and cleanliness of their dogs? That's what it will come down to and in this day and age, you're just asking to be sued by doing that.


----------



## liketobake (Jun 27, 2006)

I think it depends where you live. Where I am from more then every second house hold has a dog. Also it is a very dog friendly city and even the surrounding  cities are very dog friendly. I imagine it is not like this every where. Here however we have so many elderly people and  85% of them have small dogs, businesses and restaurants have recognized this, and have not only allowed dogs in, but also within the last 2-3 years have started to cater to the dogs (even on their menus).


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't think I'd like to have to face dog hairs in my food - it's bad enough that you occasionally find hair when the food has been prepared or served!


----------



## cloudybutnice (Jun 27, 2006)

Working dogs and well behaved dogs are OK, but unfortunately the majority of dogs are neither so I voted 'no'.


----------



## Horab (Jun 27, 2006)

I would have to say NO, no dogs (except guide dogs) should be allowed in restaraunts, this is coming from a breeder of Great Danes.

They are technically a"working class" dog breed, and are fairly easy to train, but I don't think other patrons in the restaraunt would appreciated an enormous dog slobbering all over the place and laying in the middle of the floor.


----------



## licia (Jun 27, 2006)

I see that some dogs behave better than some children, but I also avoid the restaurants that cater mostly to children and would have no problem doing the same if it came to dogs coming inside (with the exception of guide dogs). But there are places I don't eat because of the type of crowd they attract and I would think that is true for most of us. We all have reasons why we won't eat one place or another. I would be surprised if a law is EVER passed in Florida to allow dogs inside at all restaurants. I think it would take too much of the business away. And add to much to the liability of the restraunteur.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 27, 2006)

i answered no. as much as i love animals, i don't think it's ok to bring them to restaurants. 
would it then be ok to bring my cats and birds? i'm sure other patrons would love a little cat hair in their food, and listen to my grey louie cuss them out as he flaps his feather dust all over the place.
actually, that might be pretty funny. i could get louie to insult very slow people at the salad bar line...


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 27, 2006)

As much as I love dogs, in case you didn't know that already, LOL.
I don't think it's the best idea, except, for the helpers.
Yes, there are very well mannered and groomed dogs out there, but, it's an open invitation for people that think, "My dog wouldn't bite" There are WAY too many out there, mine included. They are also unaware that it isn't proper to use the restroom there.
If you want to dine with your pet, take it to the park and have a picnic.


----------



## amber (Jun 27, 2006)

Unless the dog is a seeing-eye dog, I say no to pets in restaurants.


----------



## liketobake (Jun 27, 2006)

Personally I think it is compleatly inappropriate for kids to be screaming and misbehaving out in businesses. If kids are allowed to do this, why can't dogs sit in their owners arms saying nothing. They are not even walking on the floor, nor are they going to the bathroom. They are just beautiful animals that make countless people smile when they see them. Even when larger dogs come into business they cause more happiness then unhappiness. 
Also here where dogs are allowed in many places, only well groomed and behaved dogs tend to do shopping or to restaurants. People with dogs who are not looked after well don't seem to bring their dogs out shopping with them. Like dog like owner.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 27, 2006)

Dogs and food do not mix.  End of story.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2006)

I have owned dogs and wish I could have another.  

However, I realize that many people, if not a majority, dislike dogs and consider them to be dirty and germ-ridden (not my feeling). These humans are paying restaurant customers.  They go to a restaurant for a pleasant dining experience and expect to be free of both animals and screaming children.  

While dogs (and other pets) are loved and respected by many, they don't belong everywhere their masters are allowed to go.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 27, 2006)

Liketobake - I don't know where you live, but think you're missing the point.  

While little "Fifi" might be wellbehaved lying in her owner's arms (at the table?  Yuck - how disgusting!!  At some point this owner will HAVE to put the dog on the floor so the owner can eat, nes pas?), it still remains that she's quite likely shedding hair, dander, & whatnot towards other patrons who might be allergic to dogs.  And the fact that if little "Fifi" should feel a bit under the weather, there's nothing to stop her from puking, dumping, or peeing.  Sorry guys, but it's true.

I'm not allergic to dogs, & I certainly don't condone unruly human children in restaurants, but I'm more than willing to put up with an unruly child before I'd put up with a dog in an indoor restaurant.

I fully commend the U.S. Health Department for condemning this sort of thing.  I'm definitely an animal lover (7 horses, 4 dogs, 5 cats, 1 cockatoo), but would never dream of bringing any of them into a restaurant.  Good grief - use some common sense!!


----------



## liketobake (Jun 27, 2006)

Breezy cooking, you make me laugh.I have seem people puke etc in restaurants nice ones even. If dogs did it wouldn't bother me in the slightest. I am also a nurse and our hospital allows dogs...even big ones.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 27, 2006)

liketobake said:
			
		

> Personally I think it is compleatly inappropriate for kids to be screaming and misbehaving out in businesses. If kids are allowed to do this, why can't dogs sit in their owners arms saying nothing. They are not even walking on the floor, nor are they going to the bathroom. They are just beautiful animals that make countless people smile when they see them. Even when larger dogs come into business they cause more happiness then unhappiness.
> Also here where dogs are allowed in many places, only well groomed and behaved dogs tend to do shopping or to restaurants. People with dogs who are not looked after well don't seem to bring their dogs out shopping with them. Like dog like owner.


 
Maybe where you live, but, here, there are just too many that will take their dogs out or let them run lose KNOWING that they bite, have mange{sp} etc.

And your like dog like owner, I won't even get into that one.


----------



## Dove (Jun 27, 2006)

Wasabi,
He is sooo beautiful !! I'm sure glad that Paka and Dove aren't spoiled....... 
Animals are so special..My son brought Dove to see me at the Rehab. Hospital when I broke my hip and boy was she a hit !! After I was able to drive again I took her back for a visit to some of the others and they were so glad to see her walk in with her head and tail held high. 
Dove


----------



## wasabi (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you Marge, so is Dove. Thank you for bringing her back to the rehab hospital. Dogs do alot to heal the body as well as the soul.


----------



## liketobake (Jun 28, 2006)

wasabi, you could not be more right. Dogs are like nurses themselves.


----------



## phinz (Jun 29, 2006)

My nephew and niece are nastier, more unruly creatures than my dogs could *ever* be.


----------



## licia (Jun 29, 2006)

My sister's 2 children were terrors when they were little - so much so that I refused to eat out with them.  They wiggled if they had to sit at all and most of the time were moving about the table and others nearby. She and her dh did nothing to stop it and I was so embarrassed that I haven't eaten out with them since.  Even my mom (at mom's house) would say to me "Can't you do something about those kids? I told her "I don't know if you noticed or not but those are Sheila's kids" She wouldn't ask my sister, but seemed to think since I was the oldest child I could do something about it.  Believe it or not, they have grown up to be very nice young people (a surprise to us all).


----------



## philso (Jun 29, 2006)

a few points - 

 - i voted against dogs being in restaurants. my proviso is also the exception of seeing-eye dogs.  i think the poll should be rephrased to include this option, because the results are skewed, some voting _no_ like me _except_ working dogs, and others voting _yes_ meaning _only_ working dogs.

dogs are great animals, and while i don't have the space to keep one here in japan, i grew up with many dogs.  however, as an ex-chef, i'd say that any animal that licks its butt and laps up its own vomit  has no place in a restaurant.


----------



## roneli (Jun 29, 2006)

*Yes, but...*

I am an american living in Spain since 1999.  I voted yes with a but.
I live in Barcelona, Spain and recently a lot of bars, restaurants and cofee shops are not allowing dogs in.  But the reason is not cleanness, but safety.  There has been a few incidents of dog bitting.
The first time I ate with dogs was in Paris and I was thrilled because I am a dog lover and enjoyed to seee them and play with them.  But a few years later, still loving dogs, I have realized they can be a bother.  They beg, the bark, some of them have a lot of hair and they leave some behind, some can be dangerous when shown food.  Because of these reasons, I think they should be allowed outside.

As far as seeing eye dogs: I am partially blind and know a little about these dogs.  There aren´t enough in Europe, but I think they are a different subject.  They have been taught to sit and be aware of when their owner need their help.  No one should touch them while "working" and much less, give them food.  A lot of time and money is spent on each dog to teach them, some of them are even failed or retired because they do not have the right attitude.  These dogs should be allowed anywhere, anytime and should be left alone to do their job, so please don´t touch them without asking first, and never ever give them food.
Cheers from Barcelona

Nadya Sued


----------



## jennyema (Jun 29, 2006)

It really doesn't matter what anyone thinks about seeing eye dogs because federal law already requires them to be allowed in restaurants (and that's not likely to be changed).  That was my point before.  IMO it can't be an option in a poll because its a moot point.

My little dog would be fine in a restaurant, but the beagle would be a   .


----------



## Claire (Jun 30, 2006)

Like some, I think this isn't a complete survey.  My eldest dog (who just passed away) should never have every been allowed in a restaurant.  I would take her daugher, Keiki, to an outdoor restaurant.  She is much calmer.  I'll never forget when a woman approached me when she knew I was going to Quebec and told me that I'd love it, because I love animals more than children, and there they don't like children in restaurants.  the implications was because I don't have children.  Well, I don't have children, but I didn't bring my dogs, either.  I realistically knew what my animals were capable of, and sitting nicely under a table while we ate in an unfamiliar place wasn't one of them.  

What I'm getting right down to  is that if you cannot control your animals, children, or for that matter, spouse --

feed them at home.  

Maybe for some people, it should apply for yourself.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2006)

lol claire!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well said!


----------



## licia (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't think the intent of the poll was to be scientific, but to get a pulse on how we all felt. It fulfilled that.  Working dogs are necessary for some people to have a productive life and I certainly don't have a problem with that. I do wish some children were trained as well as the dogs. Nothing ruins my meal like a group of kids (or whoever) that are so noisy I can't even talk or hear the people at my own table. That isn't just rude, it shows their stupidity.


----------



## goodgiver (Jun 30, 2006)

AMEN to all that Executive Chef


----------



## luckytrim (Jul 2, 2006)

..........what "BigDog" said !!


----------



## Claire (Jul 2, 2006)

Even the dog I would never take into a restaurant behaved better than some of my relatives' and friends' kids.  And, after working for a vet for awhile, I now know that there is very little disease that can be passed from canine to human.  You're much more likely to get sick from kissing your  kid or spouse than frome eating in the room with a dog.  But a dog that sits under the table and takes a nap (the dog I have now) I don't have a problem with.  Any creature -- animal, child, and many adults, who yell, are abusive the the wait staff, insist that the food isn't "right" when it is perfectly good, just not what they are used to at "home" ... well, give me a well-behaved dog!


----------



## liketobake (Jul 5, 2006)

Well said Claire


----------



## Erik (Jul 8, 2006)

*Dogs in restaurant poll*

Funny I should see this...the place I work at is called the "Stray Dog Bar And Grill". It is basically built around the concept of the owner's friend's dog. We have pictures of customers dogs all over the place...and the merchandise we have has has the logo of the dog on it, with the catchphrase "Sit, Stay!".

I live and work in a tourist town...I don't know how many people in the 4 years I have been there have been angry because they cannot bring their dogs in, tie their dogs up outside, or don't realize that we don't have a "doggie day care" for them. Pretty bizarre!!!

We have health department codes that we have to follow by the book, just to stay in business.

Crazy world, huh???


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 9, 2006)

No. Someone could show up with an untamed dog who jumps on people or even just barks during other's meals. Plus there's the little factor of DOG HAIR IN THE FOOD. I wouldn't go into a resturaunt if I saw people with dogs in it.


----------



## Tartine (Jul 10, 2006)

No. But I don't think kids should be allowed either. 



Just kidding. Well...


----------



## erinmself (Jul 10, 2006)

I agree with bananabrain. The occaisional human hair grosses me out enough. Let's not invite the walking hairballs in. I don't have a problem with dogs, just thier stray hairs. i am personally a cat lover but the last thing I would want at the next table is a feline friend.


----------



## lulu (Jul 10, 2006)

I voted yes...unpopular eh?, but with another proviso, and for a reason.

The reason first -  if dogs are allowed by law into restaurants the owner/management can choose whether this will apply to them or not, enforcing a ban, total or partial (of course excluding animal assistants) as suits them.

the proviso...graded licencing...for the dog owners not the establishments...although maybe thats a thought too...!  I am really pro licences, which we do not have in the UK, but which I think should be given before you can pet own and be subject to  completeting a short test of an animal awareness.  ie not expect owners to be vets, but to have some awareness of animal's health and also of antisocial behaviours.  If you have grades of these tests, say basic, aadvanced and super advanced, then establishments could let people in whose dog is owned by someone who has trained it to lie on the floor and leave people in peace.

I love eating in continental restaurants with dogs, it adds a relaxed feeling to the meal, I have no objection to it at all.  I really think the answer is to allow the establishments to do what suits them and there clientele, not rule absolutely either way.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't say... there are many children who are much more of a terror than well behaving dogs, also I had enough occasions at my previous jobs with "grown up" customers while I wished I were dealing with a nice dog instead!!


----------



## liketobake (Jul 11, 2006)

LuLu nice post, I agree with your ideas compleatly. 

We have lots of doggie daycares here, they are fun. There is one just three houses from me, and you can always see the doggies playing together. It is very cute.

http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## luvs (Jul 11, 2006)

if you're blind, yes, bring your pet. they'd be welcome in my restaurants, & provided with treats, etcetra. may provide a special room for them.
otherwise, it's ridiculous & rather absurd. what's next? mice, domestic felines, goldfish, lions, panda bears, & starfish dining amongst patrons? (i'm a 'Mom' to my felines & love them dearly, yet as a culinary student quite certified in food-safety, i'm rather well-versed 'bout infectious germs & carriers of such.)
if animals are that important to a person that they cannot go to dinner without fluffy (if they don'thave a serious medical diagnosis), maybe a thorough psychiatric consultation is in order.
my opinion.


----------



## liketobake (Jul 13, 2006)

Dogs are one of the few animals that are well trained, not to mention, many of which are well groomed.

Many dogs are better groomed and behaved then some people. I would rather dine among them any day, then to dine in the same restaurant with some grubby person.




http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## GB (Jul 13, 2006)

liketobake said:
			
		

> Many dogs are better groomed and behaved then some people.


But many are not. Many carry flees and other nasty bugs. Many shed hair all over the place no matter how well groomed they are. Many bark when they should not. Most sniff at people in places not appropriate for a public restaurant. 

These are not the things I want around me when I am eating food.


----------



## liketobake (Jul 13, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> But many are not. Many carry flees and other nasty bugs. Many shed hair all over the place no matter how well groomed they are. Many bark when they should not. Most sniff at people in places not appropriate for a public restaurant.
> 
> These are not the things I want around me when I am eating food.


 

Many people are also carry around that stuff. For example beards that are not trimmed and are full of crap, that is sick. Or people who smell foul.
I would say there are just as many of those as there are dogs that are that way.


----------



## GB (Jul 13, 2006)

People do not shed. People do not have fur that gets into everything around it. Yes a hair or two might drop out of their head, but that is nothing conpared to the amount of fur that dogs can shed. People do not bark. People do not lay on the ground in a restaurant potentially being a tripping hazard. People do not sniff each other in innapropriate places (well most of us anyway )

People are people. Dogs are pets. Dogs should not get the same treatment that humans do. Humans and dogs are not equals.


----------



## liketobake (Jul 13, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> People do not shed. People do not have fur that gets into everything around it. Yes a hair or two might drop out of their head, but that is nothing conpared to the amount of fur that dogs can shed. People do not bark. People do not lay on the ground in a restaurant potentially being a tripping hazard. People do not sniff each other in innapropriate places (well most of us anyway )
> 
> People are people. Dogs are pets. Dogs should not get the same treatment that humans do. Humans and dogs are not equals.


 

People do shed. I have pulled out countless hairs out of food I have purchased over the years. Most recenly a container of dip yesterday.

Some people do bark (sure it is not the woof that dogs do but a person's bark can be way worse then a dogs).

I have seen kids lying on the floor both in food stores and restaurants, they are tripping hazards.

No dogs and humans are not equal, I will agree with that. However they should be treated as equals.

http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## GB (Jul 13, 2006)

liketobake said:
			
		

> No dogs and humans are not equal, I will agree with that. However they should be treated as equals.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cookingforums.net/


LOL  I will just keep my mouth shut on this one


----------



## luvs (Jul 13, 2006)

um, liktobake, if you are pulling non-foods you mentioned from your meal, why would you contionue to dine amongst this filth, & secondly, why not return that meal, ask for a refund & leave?
if people who provide your meals aren't properly groomed & in hairnets/ties/haircaps/etc., then maybe you oughta reconsider dining in these establishments.


----------



## liketobake (Jul 13, 2006)

I wouldn't go to a place with people or dogs like that again if I encoutered one.

As for the hair in food, I am every restaurants best friend. I have never returned anything and asked for my money back. That is something that I just don't do. I don't complain, I just tell others about my experince, and that it is not somewhere one should go. I am "the happy customer" even if I am very unhappy. I don't like to make people mad, angery, or upset.
http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 13, 2006)

So, in effect, you lie about your satisfaction with a place?  Not my idea of an ideal customer


----------



## liketobake (Jul 13, 2006)

No I am neutral about it in the restaurant, under hair in the food circumstances. I am not happy or unhappy. When I leave I just tell everyone I know about my experince there.


----------



## luvs (Jul 13, 2006)

to me, liketobake, that is passive-agressive & innefective. if you're unhappy with your meal, what is complaining to outsiders going to accomplish? as i & plenty have often said, 'do unto others as you'd have them do unto you.'
if my steak or espresso is below your expectations, what quite is accomplished by saying to 'sally' that you disliked it? would it not be more effective to say that you disapprove of your meal to an employee of this restaurant & provide constructive criticism so as to improve upon further recipes & customer service?


----------



## liketobake (Jul 14, 2006)

I worked in a restaurant once. The people I worked with were not nice. Anyways, there was alot of anger in that place. Most of the people who worked there did not even know how to do a return on food when it was asked for. Needless to say it was a place of anger for customers and for staff.

In some cases yes, maybe for the restaurant they would appreciate complaints. However, I don't like to cause conflict so I would rather just pay for my meal, however it was, and leave.

Also I don't want to waste my time waiting for another meal to come. I am a very busy person.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 14, 2006)

Seeing-Eye Dogs are okay .... things such as Paris Hilton and her froo-froo (or is it foo-foo?) thing in her purse is not - IMHO. 

Of course ... if they allow smoking in public places again ... I might be willing to compromise ...


----------



## lulu (Jul 14, 2006)

I think smoking (which I hate) falls into the exact same category...RESTAURANTS SHOULD BE ABLE TO DECIDE THEMSELVES!

Just as I don't really like to eat where people are smoking, as is still allowed here until next year I think.  If somewhere is hideously smokey I just don't go in.  I think the same could apply to anything, dogs, topless waitresses, whatever. LOL In fact the smoking thing is probably harder to solve because of risk to employees at the establishment etc.  Still, I know plenty of people who don't mind working in smokey environments and know the risks.

In UK it is not allowed or dogs to go into restaurants (that I know of) but last night we had a meal in a gastropub (pubs are allowed to admit dogs or not into the bar area as they see fit).  We had a great meal, despite the pair of labradors asleep by the bar where there owners were having a drink and bar snack.  The dogs were about 7 yards away I guess and completely not interested, I suppose they are well used to lying quietly by bars.  Most local pubs in my area that don't allow dogs have a bar dog who doesn't tolerate other dogs, so that is a reason for a ban.  The bar dogs usually mope or wander ignoring people unless called over for a stroke.  It makes a lovely atmosphere if you like dogs.

I think that if a restaurant decided it suited it to allow dogs in and the food became contaminated regularly people would soon stop going. Neither would they pass health and safety tests.  Obviously the simple answer is to not do it in restaurants with trendy open kitchens, and to not allow waiting staff to go beyond the serving point in closed kitchens.

I stand my my originl point.  I enjoy eating in a restaurant with well behaved dogs.  I find it relaxing.  I would take a well behaved dog with me if allowed and appropriate but I understand it is not always viable.  I can't see what is wrong with allowing establishments to do what suits them and there custumers, and still lets them pass health and safety.


----------



## liketobake (Jul 14, 2006)

Lulu:I stand my my originl point. I enjoy eating in a restaurant with well behaved dogs. I find it relaxing. I would take a well behaved dog with me if allowed and appropriate but I understand it is not always viable. I can't see what is wrong with allowing establishments to do what suits them and there custumers, and still lets them pass health and safety

http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------

